# Hearing protection



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello folks,

I just broke my earmuffs I brought from HD. Do any of you use these noise cancelling headsets or recommend a good set. I think I paid about $20 for the HD ones but they were not good enough as I found using a sander and shop vac to be a bit loud. I believe in you get what you pay for. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

So much of what we do is very noisy. The more protection the better.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I just use the disposable foam inserts, they work well.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

electricalD, what ever you get for hearing protection, my advice is to get the best that you can afford. As someone who has significant hearing loss (a bonus from my job), I will tell you that hearing loss sucks. Had I been able to protect mine, I would have. Do your best to protect yours with some high quality hearing protection. It is a good investment if you value your hearing.

Good Luck


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Disposable ones are the best Richard depending on which ones you get. But I am looking for something quick that I can just grab and put on the ears. I wear these at my work when I have to.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike,

I know the feeling as well. I have a slight loss in the right ear. But I find that if I keep a close eye to it it does abate somewhat. Using the cheapies I got at HD, I found that using my sander and shop vac would get that old ring going again. So I am with you. I am going to look for a good set and none of this messing around. I have tried to search the web but haven't devoted my undivided attention to it. This is what I like about LJ. Somebody hopefully, will know.

Thanks for the response,
Dan


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend using noise canceling headphones. My father is a diesel mechanic on a large commercial fishing vessel. I once asked him why he did't use the noise canceling headphones. He said that even though he needs to wear hearing protection he still needs to hear what is going on with the giant 3406 caterpillar engine. When I am running my table saw or whatever, I wear a good pair of ear muffs but I can still hear what is going on. Hearing protection is essential, noise canceling I wouldn't trust too much.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Pro Ears Ultra NRR 33DB - I've used these for years - the same set. The headband broke last year (my shop is below freezing most of the winter, and the heavy plastic broke - they replaced the headband free!!)

They do a great job, and are not expensive.
MJCD


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Kaleb,
A good point you raised, but I am not after drowning out the noise altogether but to minimize it as much as I can. And I say that because the ones I had weren't good enough. I work on an oil rig with 6-V18 Wartsila engines and trust me you can't get next to the turbochargers on it without hearing protection. But when I am in the engine room I wear the foam ear plugs along with my headset. Thanks for responding.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

MJ,
I'll check them out. Thanks.
Dan


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a note on noise cancelling headphones in general, they do not work on certains kinds of noise well at all. It is just the nature of the beast (our research group did lots of active noise control research in college). I use soft silicone earplugs. They do about 26 dB of reduction, keep the spectrum pretty true (so you can hear if something goes wrong), are cheap and wildly comfortable (I usually forget I have them in). I think woodcraft has some for a buck that I have been using the last month or two, but I also have a pair of musician's plugs (from my college band days) that were no more than $5. They are reusable, jsut wash them with water when they get dirty. If you are super anal about noise, you can put ear muffs over those, but I wouldn't, personally. I have yet to find a machine or operation where the silicone earplugs aren't sufficient.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

+1 for the silicone earplugs. Cheap and effective. In the summer time I sweat a lot in my un-airconditioned shop. If I wear headphones the pads tend to get very wet.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I wear silicone earplugs most of the time. They keep out most of the unwanted noise, but still let me hear the important things.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Nothing in my shop is so loud that I need ear protection. I want to hear my machines. This wasn't always the case…my old direct drive table saw was really loud. My Unisaw? Sometimes I can't hear it at all over my DC…which isn't all that loud. I'm afraid I will forget that it is running, especially since my table saw often doubles as a workbench.

I spent 20 yrs of my adult life mowing lawns as a summer job…THAT was loud and I never suffered hearing loss.

Your mileage may vary, but I would caution ANYBODY to protect your ears if necessary, but not to totally block out the noise.

Even so, as Matthias says, "My safety is my concern…your safety should be your concern."

EDIT: BTW, it should be said that I usually run my machines with my garage doors open…and my loudest machine, the planer, is usually wheeled outside entirely. This makes a huge difference in the apparent volume level of the tools. I would use hearing protection if I used my planer inside the shop with the doors closed.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have earmuff-style hearing protection, but about the only time I reach for it is when I'm using my planer.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I have to admit I'm surprised by some of the comments - I've worked extensively in heavy manufacturing, and know I've lost some of my hearing: Radio Shack speakers for me, folks - anything higher quality, and I can't hear the difference. Perhaps I've become paranoid about hearing loss and breathing dust that I'm over-compensating. I wear -33db ear-muffs whenever I have something running. and have rigorously upgraded my dust collection-at-source work methods.

MJCD


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I switched to the foam earplugs from ear muffs. I found the ear muffs were uncomfortable when I had safety glasses on as well.

The main thing is find a comfortable solution. If it isn't comfortable, you won't use it. The worst safety equipment is the stuff sitting on the bench while you're working.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I have recently tried out the foam plugs, and over those the electronic muffs. The electronic ones have an active speaker that amplifies normal sounds so you can hear them through the ear muff's normal NRR. When a loud sound is detected, they instantly pop off the speaker and you only hear the loud sound muted.

When used in conjunction with the plugs, you get very good NRR, and can crank the volume on the electronic set up high enough to have a pleaseant conversation without yelling. Its great. Used it at the shooting range last time i was there. Wonderful.

_Brian


----------



## Derakon (Jun 19, 2012)

Samurai: oddly enough, I prefer the earmuffs in part because they help secure my safety glasses! Without them, well, the glasses don't fall off but they do slip around a bit, and it's annoying.

My muffs are 30dB; if I really need more protection then I can probably get a bit extra by wearing earplugs too but at some point I have to think that what I'm hearing is from bone conductance instead of going in through the ear canal. Not much to be done about that!


----------



## Johnnn (Sep 21, 2012)

I wear earmuffs any time I use anything the least bit loud. I love my hearing and want to enjoy it for as long as possible… I just bought a couple of pairs of 3M / Peltor brand muffs from Amazon to replace my ~12 yr old Bilsons. The "Ultimate 10" model is super protective, but a little bulky. There's a weird sensory deprivation effect they're so quiet inside. I also got a pair of "Optime 95" muffs that are much lighter, and work well. They were $20 and $12 respectively, and at that point, destroy anything available at my big orange box store in terms of value.


----------



## Schoffleine (Jun 7, 2010)

I just use the same hearing protection I use when I go shooting, which happens to be these: http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-R-01526-Electronic-Earmuff/dp/B001T7QJ9O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360711726&sr=8-1&keywords=ear+protection+for+shooting

I just turn them off when working in the shop, and usually only when working with the band saw, router, or table saw. Only things I have that are of any notable volume.


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

the little reusable ones on a string are great, they drown out lots of noise. they dont interfere with your safety glasses, your safety glasses dont interfere with them and they only about a dollar each


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

By far, these are my favorites:
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-H10A-Optime-Earmuff/dp/B00009LI4K/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1360714944&sr=8-12&keywords=peltor+muffs

GREAT protection, light, and cheap enough to have 'em all over the shop.

I prefer muffs over foam, because I like to take them on and off.

I fly with $1000 Bose and Litespeed active cancelling muffs, and the Peltor's offer amazing utility and performance at $22!


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Derakon: My ears are too big!! I had the same problem with motorcycle helmets. Only certain style sunglasses would work for me wearing a helmet, otherwise it hurt my ears. Comfort is the key.


----------



## BrianG (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought some SensGard hearing protection a few months ago and like them very much. Light weight, still allows some hearing, no sweat like muffs.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I buy the Howard Leight earplugs with the hard plastic rod in the middle that allows you to shove them into
your ear without a lot of trouble. They have a 26 db rating and I buy them by the box of 100 at Northwest
Industrial Supply. I have found that my eyeglass frames keep muffs from sealing properly and the plugs work
better and are way more convenient.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree. If it isn't comfortable you probably won;t use the protection. My daughter has a masters degree in Services for the deaf. She tells me to not use anything that is less than 29db reduction. I think the foam disposal plugs are 29db. I have a set of MSA muffs. Probably the best thing to look for is the seal that fits against your head.

Csniper, i will tell you what the doc told me when I was getting my hearing tested. I told him about all the things I have done and continue to do. He said "you have done all the right things but somehow you have escaped it." I would never recommend on cutting safety of your hearing short.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have some in-ear earbuds that I wear sometimes when I 
sand. They seal well enough in the ear canal to function
as ear plugs. I can wear them for an hour or two at
a stretch.


----------



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the noise canceling headphones. Excellent. The only time I have to hear my machines is when I am touching off with the drum sander. Other than that, I can hear my machines just fine.

As an added bonus I listen to ebnoxious talk radio all day.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry, grandpa, but I think I was clear that if I felt there was cause for hearing loss, I would protect them. I used ear protection mowing lawns and I do so shooting guns. I think the loudness of most power tools, however, is somewhat overstated and it doesn't require great expense and modern technologies to protect your hearing, and in many cases, I do not think it is necessary. My car stereo and my surround sound TV system is louder than anything in my shop.

But my main point is that I just think there are dangers inherent with NOT being able to hear your tools.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

My criteria is comfort and easy access. If you don't wear the hearing protection it doesn't matter what db rating it has. For me, it's too hard to get the lose type ear plugs in and out. So I use the kind that are attached by a hard plastic band. They are easy to pop in and when they are off they sit comfortable around you neck.

As far as db. I have to use 33db silicone ear plugs to drown out my husband's snoring. Anything less keeps me awake. So, I suppose I need at least that for the shop noise, right?

BTW I have it in my plans to rig up a flashing light that will signal my phone ringing. As much as I would like to just ignore the world when I am in the shop, I don't always have that luxury. This was easy before cell phones, but now I'm searching to no avail. I guess i'll turn to resources for the deaf. 
Natalie


----------



## cdarney (Feb 7, 2010)

I wear hearing aids though not always in the shop. Plugs would be out of the question. I bought these from HF:

http://www.harborfreight.com/hearing-protector-97849.html

They get a little warm in the summer but they're effective. I might get another pair since they always seem to be at the wrong end of the shop.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

I use the SensGard -31. Nice and lightweight. You can still carry on a normal conversation and listen to music in the shop, but it does a very good job of cutting out the loud noises from the power tools

http://www.amazon.com/SensGard-SG-31-Hearing-Protection-Device/dp/B001IMHSP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360766877&sr=8-1&keywords=sensgard+zem+sg-31


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

cdarney, at that price there should be a pair of these hanging on every machine in all our shops. Those have a 34dB reduction rating. Those should be good. If they will just hold up over the long haul that will be fabulous.

I remember a few years back when I was working and the company decided to set up a server staion just outside an engineer's office. He complained about the noise and they finally brought a recorder out and set it up to listen to the noise. This was a computer but it had fans running constantly. The recorded data that was definitely harmful to a human's hearing. The is what I was talking about *Csniper* . It just doesn't take much to be harmful. We all listen to things that harm our hearing. My wife would tell you it is John Wayne on the Western Channel in my case. Our music, tools cars, guns…..my old shop vac!


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the hearing loss standards for dBa thresholds are time-weighted average. So the charts say you must wear hearing protection at any place you will be exposed to noise of a certain loudness for a certain time. 85dB or higher, for example, for 8hrs. Longer than that without hearing protection and you will lose hearing ability at some level. What is not well documented is if you only experience the sound for 4hrs, or 1hr or 10min or whatever, does hearing loss occurr and if so how soon?

A noise much louder, say 130dB (like a gunshot or jet engine) would damage your hearing instantly. There is no acceptable exposure time.

A noise much quieter, say 75dB, would be OK, presumably, to experience on a continous basis. A lot of average household things, like a closthes washer, operate around 75dB.

Most charts list the softest sound that can be heard by undamaged ears at 0dB. Noise reduction rating on most hearing protection is 20-33dB. So you should still be able to hear anything that is just louder than a quiet whisper with your protection on. If you can't, its because you've already lost hearing ability (either through aging or from exposure to damaging levels of sound in the past), or were unlucky enough to be born with less ability to hear sound than the average population.

Here is a neat link

http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/

There is a spreadsheet you can download that gives some test results for various things. Most saws it has between 90 and 110 decibels. All are over the hearing protection required threshold. Also note that the values are at a given distance from the machine. Some notes indicate that closer to the machine, values are higher. So working over the machine is different than working elsewhere in the room where the machine is being used.

Bottom line, almost all of the tools we enjoy using are at or above the danger limit. In my book, hearing protection is not optional.

-Brian


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I wear Stanley banded ear plugs most of the time in the shop, but when I fire up the jointer or planer, I reach for a pair of 3M Tekk Protection earmuffs.

-Gerry


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Work Tunes all the way.
Find them at Home Depot. 
From mowing the lawn to working in the shop, I always have tunes.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I use the Peltor Optime 105 by 3M - one of the best noise deadening hearing protection I could find - about $20+ dollars


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I get that, Grandpa. I don't disagree with the sentiment. We take all sorts of risks in life. We also know that drinking cola is a huge cause of health problems in this country, but some of us choose to ignore the high blood pressure and obesity problems that go with it.

By now, we are all grown up enough to make health decisions for ourselves. It's our individual responsibility to determine what thresholds and boundaries that are acceptable in terms of risk vs. reward. I believe, in the spectrum of my life, that it is an acceptable risk/reward to do without hearing protection given the decibel levels of my current machines within the setting (open doors) where I use them.

In much the same way, I view NOT using my bladeguard as an acceptable trade-off for the ability to see the blade at all times, especially since I take all the other necessary precautions to use it safely, namely a splitter, good table saw set-up, proper push sticks, feather boards, etc.

I also trade-off safety glasses…my regular glasses, while they cover my eyes, do not shield me like real safety glasses would, but I am very uncomfortable wearing such glasses over my normal ones. I should probably look into prescription safety glasses, but it's something I willingly deem as an acceptable risk. I want to be able to focus on the task at hand…not something else that might distract…and that's a decision that works for me.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I just spent a large amount on hearing aids, I also don't have the best lungs, both a result of heavy construction. You young guys have the advantage of all the info out there. You cannot be to careful with your hearing and your dust collection. I also wear earmuffs, they alow you to hear your surroundings and the machine you are running. None of us are safe all the time, but a trip to any kind of doctor, reminds us to do better.


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I never thought I would get so many replies from what I thought would be such a trivial issue. Well, maybe it's not so trivial afterall. But I raised the question first and then by the response I was able to then research. So I have found out that the noise cancelling is what I don't need. And the muffs that people use on the gun ranges I do not need either. MY workplace as I mentioned, can be noisy depending where you are. And I do not want those one that you have to put in your ear. So i found that the peltor ones and in particular this one:

http://solutions.3mcanada.ca/wps/portal/3M/en_CA/PPE_SafetySolutions_NA/Safety/Products/PoW-Product-Catalog/?PC_7_U00M8B1A0O0N00I56S0AQQIPV1000000_nid=RGV7NB8524gsQQFFG1G8R7glX40X976D39bl

I want something that is relaible, reputable and quick to use. Thanks to all for the huge response.

Dan


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought titantium frames with polycarbonite lenses a number of years ago - just keep replacing the lenses. Hearing protention is a requirement when using the mallet for chiseling anything and using the power equipment. I made it a policy at work that everyone is issued the same hearing protection for our datacenter - a lot of air noise. This is as serious as keeping your fingers and toes out of the blades.

You only get two ears, two hands, two eyes, etc… keep them all happy and healthy always.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't always need hearing protection, but when I do, I use some that are in the style of this one:

http://amzn.com/B0006GDBEU

They don't cancel noise but are what I need for the louder workshop noise, light, unobtrusive, just hang around the neck, and if wearing a mask and goggles, I don't see myself wearing a headset on top of it!

In my workshop it's really the shop-vac that's the loudest. Amount the wood cutting tools, only the belt sander (an older Craftsman) has a bit of a bothersome scream, and sometimes the bandsaw when it goes through some thicker wood, and the router can make a bit of noise as well but I've been careful to look at more recent tools that tend to be quieter than older ones. My Triton router is much, much quieter than the Hitachi I used to have, and my Makita lunchbox planer is quieter than an older Delta as well. It's often the different between being screaming loud and bearable.

The most horrible noise I've heard recently was when I tried to use a piece of plastic sump pump hose from Home Depot to connect my Triton router to the dust collector. The ribbing in the hose caused a loud whistle that was deafening. Wasn't ready for that. It was so loud and at such a frequency that it felt like the sound was coming from all over the place or going around the room.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL…I guess if we aren't wearing a space suit, then we aren't protecting our eyes, ears and lungs like we should. But then, we'd get our sleeves caught in the lathe.

Everybody trades off something.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Had a shop teacher get his tie caught in a running drill press. He kept a 12" carving knife on a magnet above the drill. Cut a little skin off his nose just before his face went into the chuck.

Principal changed the policy on requiring the shop teacher to wear a tie after that. Two seconds later and I could have handed the principal the teacher's head.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

I don't shoot so much anymore, and these have become my dedicated shop earmuffs. They cut the noise quite a bit, but not so much that I can't tell the tool's on. Plus they're cushioned and comfy. And dead sexy.


----------

